
Ask HN: How to Store Passwords in 2020? - 1h0
Storing passwords is and will be a important topic when using services in the Internet.<p>But when the count of accounts grows, it won&#x27;t be that easy to keep all the passwords in your head.<p>There are many options out there, for example:<p>- Keepass
- 1Password
- Dashlane
- Hasicorp&#x27;s Vault
- many more...<p>What is your prefered way to store your passwords in 2020?
======
AutumnWu
ID Guard Offline [https://www.bluespace.tech/](https://www.bluespace.tech/)

------
jolmg
Still ZX2C4's pass[1].

[1] [https://www.passwordstore.org/](https://www.passwordstore.org/)

------
catacombs
1Password, which works everywhere and I get for free through work.

If I didn't want to pay, I'd switch to Bitwarden.

